# RestHaven pond #10 Saturday first light



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Stopped for some casting small jigs before heading over to the carp-in at East Harbor. Only spent about 40 minutes but landed 5 nice Crappies. They are chasing a jig now, so reports from all around the state should be picking up. It's safe to say that restHaven is up for crappies.
I didn't see much size from the live bait fisher people , but they would hit the jig cast out about 20 to 30 feet from shore. I just walked along the shoreline casting into the wind and started back a slow retrieve. The hits are fast so watch your line close, esp. in the wind.
Good weekend to all,
JimG


----------



## DANDE (Apr 12, 2004)

Jim Which Pond Is Number 10? I Know Where The New One Is That They Just Refilled Is 10 To The South If That One. Thanks. Dan J


----------



## MAINAH (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/pdf/pub29.pdf

#10 is the big one in the middle.


----------



## catfishcraig (Apr 7, 2004)

if im right number 10 is the first big pond on oxbow road. i could be wrong but i believe there is two ponds on this road its in the middle the first one is big the second one is small. im trying to think what side of the road the ponds are on. i wanna say left


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Sent map to you at home, hope you got it.
Jim


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Jim,
Got mine yesterday...many thanks!! The job has been keeping me busy but hope to get out there soon.

Mitch


----------

